

Google Living Stories - physcab
http://livingstories.googlelabs.com/

======
ggruschow
Great, they're going the exact opposite direction of what I'm willing to pay
for.

I wish my local paper(s) would cancel their Monday through Saturday editions
and concentrated on one great Sunday paper. I'd pay ten times as much for
clear, concise, complete "dead" stories on dead trees.

~~~
allenp
Exactly - tell me all the local stuff without all the AP global/national stuff
in between. I would absolutely subscribe to this and would even prefer it to
an online version.

------
rationalbeaver
Looking at this made me realize that the only news sites I really like, and
actually use on a daily basis, consist essentially of a simple list of
headlines.

The simple presentation makes it easy to select the stories that interest me
enough to read while still giving an overview of the rest.

While the 'follow a continuing story' idea is interesting (and the
presentation here is impressive), it's not something that I value. I find that
I follow stories naturally, and often across multiple sites and even media
types. I don't really need to see it all in one place, all at once.

------
amandle
This is somewhat similar to a site I have been working on.
<http://www.newsdive.net> I am doing filtering based on story content, but
this seems to be based on tags and categories more.

~~~
the_real_r2d2
Same question (as I posted in the main thread), if it possible to you to
answer. Are you using machine learning, human editoring or both?

~~~
amandle
At the moment it's pretty simple matching based on a few rules, but machine
learning is in development. In the case of google, it appears they are using
human editors.

~~~
the_real_r2d2
Thanks and good luck!

------
andreyf
Concrete example: <http://livingstories.googlelabs.com/lsps/healthreform>

Interesting...

------
j_b_f
This is a pretty fun project. Nice, lightweight, combines multiple sources.
Kind of embarrassing for the news outlets though that google can produce a
better version of a full-feed experience than they can.

------
andrewcooke
see [http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2009/12...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2009/12/08/AR2009120802319_pf.html) (via infowarrior -
<https://attrition.org/mailman/listinfo/infowarrior> )

~~~
ableal
Interesting: "California software giant" is the tag the WP writer puts on
Google.

(I put in a search to see what the net had on those words - seems mostly
Oracle and a company with the SG name.)

------
the_real_r2d2
I wonder if they are using machine learning, humans editors or both.

